

CoverFox 404 Page - amitu
http://coverfox.com/404/

======
veddox
I love it :D

Pretty graphics, addictive levels - a brilliant idea!

(I'm just wondering which of their web devs was feeling bored on the job? ;-)
)

~~~
aniquez
Actually, Rye did all the hard part
([https://github.com/wwwtyro/Astray](https://github.com/wwwtyro/Astray)) and
was generous enough to open source it without any licenses attached.

At Coverfox we try to do low on effort tiny fun projects on Saturdays to bring
some joy at work. Insurance is considered as one of the most boring verticals
for a reason. :D

------
reinier
spoiler: the exit is always in the top right

